# Joints visible in new ceiling drywall... is this normal?



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

That is not a level 4 finish. More like a level 3. Here is the link to USG drywall hand book on finish levels. Hope it helps. http://www.usg.com/documents/construction-handbook/chapter5.pdf


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

Lets say it is a normal problem because of the nature of drywall, but if the joints are finished wide enough they are not as noticeable. The short butt joints are usually the worst because the ends of a sheet are not tapered. My drywaller used to finish his joints about 16" wide. It almost looks like you can see all the joints around the top of the wall too. Unfortunately most people don't know how bad the finish coat is until a light "washes" the wall when finished. If worst comes to worse you could try filing a claim against his insurance. Some insurance covers errors and omissions.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Nailbags;1175610[COLOR=red said:


> ]That is not a level 4 finish[/COLOR]. More like a level 3. Here is the link to USG drywall hand book on finish levels. Hope it helps. http://www.usg.com/documents/construction-handbook/chapter5.pdf


 
sure is not:no:


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Duckweather said:


> Lets say it is a normal problem because of the nature of drywall, but if the joints are finished wide enough they are not as noticeable. The short butt joints are usually the worst because the ends of a sheet are not tapered. My drywaller used to finish his joints about 16" wide. It almost looks like you can see all the joints around the top of the wall too. Unfortunately most people don't know how bad the finish coat is until a light "washes" the wall when finished. If worst comes to worse you could try filing a claim against his insurance. Some insurance covers errors and omissions.


A good little thing to use with Butt joints is the Butt board it will taper the butt joint to let one have a normal joint to mud and tape.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Not enough coats of compound.

"RF"


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

That is far from a level 4. The first drywall finishing I ever did as a teenager came out better than that and I had no idea what I was doing. If it only bothers you at night you could get a different light fixture that won't spread the light straight across the ceiling. Sounds silly, but it will be the easiest of all your options.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

No this is not normal they did not feather the mud out far enough thus leaving a hump. I always feather out a butt joint 24" 12 on each side minimum. Some times I have to go more. This should have been caught after the primer was applied.


----------



## jamminjulia (May 9, 2013)

Just wanted to post a resolution for this thread.

The contractor came out and said "drywall is a hand-finished product, so obviously it can't be perfect... you'll see some seams, some defects, depending on the light". BUT, he did concur that the seams on my ceilings were not feathered out far enough and he had a guy come out and feather them out better for free.

Primer/paint was on me though; I guess that's fair since I probably should have carefully examined the ceiling before painting. 

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

glad it worked out for you.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

to me it looks like someone did a repair and did a terrible job.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This is the primary reason NOT to butt sheets on a joist or truss, but instead, to use the "Butt Board" technique.


----------

